# Furtwangler's Beethoven: which recording(s)?



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

After hugely enjoying Furtwangler's Schubert 9, I would like to acquire some of his Beethoven. But there is a bewildering array of Furtwangler's Beethoven out there - sets, single symphonies, different orchestras, EMI/DG, etc. Can anyone recommend any discs in particular?
E.g. both EMI and DG have a 5/7 pairing (probably my two favourites)... which is better? Are any of the complete cycles consistently good, or are they all variable?
Sound quality is quite important, though obviously within what's possible here!
Thanks.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Ps and while I am here, can I ask the same question re: Furtwangler and the Brahms symphonies?
There seem to be a few alternative recordings, or at any rate pressings, here too...
Thanks!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve Wright said:


> Ps and while I am here, can I ask the same question re: Furtwangler and the Brahms symphonies?
> There seem to be a few alternative recordings, or at any rate pressings, here too...
> Thanks!


I have a set of Brahms Symphonies on the Music and Arts label that is hugely satisfying.
Regarding the OP, there is a lot of Furtwangler Beethoven to choose from. I would start with the wartime 9th and the 1953 Eroica.
Once you get an idea of the landscape, you can proceed from there


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Not sure but I heard the EMI versions and enjoyed those.


----------

